# Hey GinHouse!



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2011)

Is that score from yesterday correct? You mean to say that LOWLY Navy almost beat y'all? Looks better and better for UGA to win the east now. All those studs y'all have on the D-line but can't stop the run.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Is that score from yesterday correct? You mean to say that LOWLY Navy almost beat y'all? Looks better and better for UGA to win the east now. All those studs y'all have on the D-line but can't stop the run.



SC's defense apparently aint anything to get excited about.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I read a post where someone said they couldnt even tell who had the ball!


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 18, 2011)

SC is not your worry sugar boy, that's water down the swirling hole. Better teams await the mighty Dawg. But congrats on your big win over CCU.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> SC is not your worry sugar boy, that's water down the swirling hole. Better teams await the mighty Dawg. But congrats on your big win over CCU.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2011)

Sugar Boy huh?I know who we got down the road.I almost wanna believe Richt ain't blowing smoke when he says UGA will be a much better team down the road. UF will decide it either way, if we win that's good, if we lose Richt is toast so it's a no lose situation for me.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 18, 2011)

That Navy team would give a lot of big boys fits!  Their problem was stopping Lattimore. USCe was just too big and physical in the end.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 18, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Sugar Boy huh?I know who we got down the road.I almost wanna believe Richt ain't blowing smoke when he says UGA will be a much better team down the road. UF will decide it either way, if we win that's good, if we lose Richt is toast so it's a no lose situation for me.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 18, 2011)

3-0


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 18, 2011)

Didn't USCe beat the dawgs pretty handily last week?    Did I miss something?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 18, 2011)

Boy, UGA whips up on The Lions camp for the Blind and they start talking trash to a team that already handled them, sheesh!

Here is UGA nation defined!
Grandiose delusion or delusions of grandeur is principally a subtype of delusional disorder (GD) that can occur as a wide range of mental illness, including in two thirds of those in manic state of bipolar disorder, half those with schizophrenia and a substantial portion of those with substance abuse disorders. GDs are characterized by fantastical beliefs that one is famous, omnipotent, wealthy, or otherwise very powerful. The delusions are generally fantastic and typically have a supernatural, science-fictional, or religious theme. There is a relative lack of research into GD, in comparison to persecutory delusions and auditory hallucinations. About 10% of healthy people experience grandiose thoughts but evidence shows that approximately 99% of University of Georgia football fans suffer from GD related illness.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Boy, UGA whips up on The Lions camp for the Blind and they start talking trash to a team that already handled them, sheesh!
> 
> Here is UGA nation defined!
> Grandiose delusion or delusions of grandeur is principally a subtype of delusional disorder (GD) that can occur as a wide range of mental illness, including in two thirds of those in manic state of bipolar disorder, half those with schizophrenia and a substantial portion of those with substance abuse disorders. GDs are characterized by fantastical beliefs that one is famous, omnipotent, wealthy, or otherwise very powerful. The delusions are generally fantastic and typically have a supernatural, science-fictional, or religious theme. There is a relative lack of research into GD, in comparison to persecutory delusions and auditory hallucinations. About 10% of healthy people experience grandiose thoughts but evidence shows that approximately 99% of University of Georgia football fans suffer from GD related illness.



oh boy!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Boy, UGA whips up on The Lions camp for the Blind and they start talking trash to a team that already handled them, sheesh!
> 
> Here is UGA nation defined!
> Grandiose delusion or delusions of grandeur is principally a subtype of delusional disorder (GD) that can occur as a wide range of mental illness, including in two thirds of those in manic state of bipolar disorder, half those with schizophrenia and a substantial portion of those with substance abuse disorders. GDs are characterized by fantastical beliefs that one is famous, omnipotent, wealthy, or otherwise very powerful. The delusions are generally fantastic and typically have a supernatural, science-fictional, or religious theme. There is a relative lack of research into GD, in comparison to persecutory delusions and auditory hallucinations. About 10% of healthy people experience grandiose thoughts but evidence shows that approximately 99% of University of Georgia football fans suffer from GD related illness.



We don't poison trees and get sent to prison.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We don't poison trees and get sent to prison.



No, ya'll just wreck your scooters into them!


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Is that score from yesterday correct? You mean to say that LOWLY Navy almost beat y'all? Looks better and better for UGA to win the east now. All those studs y'all have on the D-line but can't stop the run.



  Im not saying we have a great team, im glad to come out with a win.   I'll tell you about that "lowely" navy team, they are disciplined.....way more than uga,  they dont fumble much or turn it over, they did once and they recovered.  You do realize this is the #1 rushing team in the country?  Yes, thats even light years in front of the dawgs   You should have watched the game, Clowney steamrolled as did most of the D line but you dont really play a triple option team like that, you stay disciplined or youre burnt.  I know the guys had trouble the first half but done enough, i couldnt tell where the ball was watching it on tv, i know they had trouble.  I tell you what, id rather play Uga at williams brice than Navy any day.  Its hard to tackle five running backs coming at and around you when four of them dont have the ball and the one who does you never know it until hes ten yards deep.  Its not hard to find murray....You see how Clowney found him and slammed him for ingrams pick six?  Better hope UGA doesnt play Navy or we'll all hear more "woe is me"


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't see the game,...how'd Clowney handle the option?


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> SC's defense apparently aint anything to get excited about.



  This coming from a fan of UGA where it only took our defense to win the game, we didnt even need our offense or special teams.  Ok,  youre right, we suck  Hunker down hairy Dawgs!!!    Your Defense looked like a bunch of little girls when we went into the victory formation.  Yall are a trip.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I didn't see the game,...how'd Clowney handle the option?



 Very good,  he handled a lot of double teams and manhandled a guy ten yards backwards many times but the ball is already going down field.  They all got better in the second half understanding the triple option, it was on field training and they handled it when they understood it.  I dont like that stuff, i couldnt find the ball on a 55"LCD Tv, i know it was hard for them.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually didn't think Clowney handled the option all that well.  He did shine towards the end of the game when Navy was more in passing situations...he pinned his ears back and was all over them at that point.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> This coming from a fan of UGA where it only took our defense to win the game, we didnt even need our offense or special teams.  Ok,  youre right, we suck  Hunker down hairy Dawgs!!!    Your Defense looked like a bunch of little girls when we went into the victory formation.  Yall are a trip.



All I'm saying is that SC's defense has given up 37, 42, and 21 points through three games.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> All I'm saying is that SC's defense has given up 37, 42, and 21 points through three games.



And yet they are 3-0.  Doesn't always have to be pretty, ask spots.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> And yet they are 3-0.  Doesn't always have to be pretty, ask spots.




Were not 3-0.   

Were not pretty    


Our defense is ranked 117 out of 120 Div1 teams and we have not even started league play yet.    


I really really want my mommy.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> All I'm saying is that SC's defense has given up 37, 42, and 21 points through three games.



 And UGA has given up 35, 45 and 0(coastal corolina coulndt beat my 0-4 high school team).   Keep in mind(And im not making excuses or coming up with moral victories) that Navy beat ECU last year 76-34, ECU is among the nations best offenses and Navy is the #1 rushing team in the country.  Can i justify giving up that many points?  No, we shouldnt with the talent we have.  I question our defensive coaches.   Navy IMO would give any SEC defense a tough time, they wear you down if you let them and they will move the ball.  They won 9 games last year.  So with the points we've given up and UGA's points Given up, who has played three quality offenses?  I know Boise is great, we were horrible and Coastal has none.   I think UGA is a good defense and we can be at times but i believe weve played a tougher more diverse group of teams.  Triple option is a different animal, ECU will put up yards, Uga is the only offense were used to play as it is much like our own.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I actually didn't think Clowney handled the option all that well.  He did shine towards the end of the game when Navy was more in passing situations...he pinned his ears back and was all over them at that point.



  I may be wrong but i didnt see him in the game much at all in the first half, if any.  I looked for him but never saw him until Ingram got banged up a little.  The first time i saw him he was backpeddling a guy being double teamed and went right to the QB.  Did he play the first half?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll have to go back and look.  I dvr'd the game, you may be right about him playing in the first half.  I was too busy screaming at the tv and kicking the dog.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I'll have to go back and look.  I dvr'd the game, you may be right about him playing in the first half.  I was too busy screaming at the tv and kicking the dog.



 Me too.....  I was screaming and raising cain


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> And yet they are 3-0.  Doesn't always have to be pretty, ask spots.



That's right.  Just saying that their defense isn't very good.  Niether is ours.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's right.  Just saying that their defense isn't very good.  Niether is ours.



 Its hard to understand what you post with all the misspelled words  Our defense isnt good, i will admit that right quick but i have to give them a little slack as they played two of the best offenses in the country and UGA at home playing for Richts job, pride and all.  We've survived and made plays when we had to, thats about all i can say about our defense.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 18, 2011)

What's Navy's record the last 3 years?  What is UGA's in the same period? 

Navy 27-13, 3 consecutive bowl appearances and 1 bowl win.  Lowest win total in a season since 2008 is 8.

UGA 24-15, 3 consecutive bowl appearances with 2 wins and a loss. Lowest win total since 2008 is 6.

Check your facts before spouting off and remember 45-42.  Why worry how good our defense is?  You already know we are good enough to beat the Puppies head to head.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok guys, I don't know why you are getting so heated.  All I said was, SC's defense isn't that good.  That was all I said.  Why is that such a big deal?   How is it "spouting off?"


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 18, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> What's Navy's record the last 3 years?  What is UGA's in the same period?
> 
> Navy 27-13, 3 consecutive bowl appearances and 1 bowl win.  Lowest win total in a season since 2008 is 8.
> 
> ...




Any observer will note: gamecock defense is not very good.
They may improve, but right now, they are not very good,...and last year they weren't as good a I thought they would be, that's just the plain truth, no matter which fan says it.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> I may be wrong but i didnt see him in the game much at all in the first half, if any.  I looked for him but never saw him until Ingram got banged up a little.  The first time i saw him he was backpeddling a guy being double teamed and went right to the QB.  Did he play the first half?



He may not have played much in the 1st half, but he was HUGE on Navy's last drive.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Any observer will note: gamecock defense is not very good.
> They may improve, but right now, they are not very good,...and last year they weren't as good a I thought they would be, that's just the plain truth, no matter which fan says it.



Right.  I wasn't saying it to try and make anybody mad.  I was just saying it because it's the truth.  No big deal.  They beat us.  I wasn't trying to start a kerfluffle.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2011)

Sheesh.... you gamecock fans sure are sensitive about that weak defensive unit that y'all got.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Any observer will note: gamecock defense is not very good.
> They may improve, but right now, they are not very good,...and last year they weren't as good a I thought they would be, that's just the plain truth, no matter which fan says it.



 You could say that i guess but at the same point BAMA has played three cupcakes, what can you tell about their defense?    I am not making excuses, i dont think were a good defense but we have played some of the best offensive teams in the country exept UGA but that was a Juiced up home game.   I watched the Penn st. game yesterday where they were down to a weak Temple team with two minutes to go.......Last year we were pretty decent, near the top in the country in sacks and one of the best run defenses in the sec.  Our defense was alright last year.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> You could say that i guess but at the same point BAMA has played three cupcakes, what can you tell about their defense?    I am not making excuses, i dont think were a good defense but we have played some of the best offensive teams in the country exept UGA but that was a Juiced up home game.   I watched the Penn st. game yesterday where they were down to a weak Temple team with two minutes to go.......Last year we were pretty decent, near the top in the country in sacks and one of the best run defenses in the sec.  Our defense was alright last year.



Stop living in the past. That was last year


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sheesh.... you gamecock fans sure are sensitive about that weak defensive unit that y'all got.



    Lsu has played some serius teams,  an oregon team that lost its best players to the NFL and what they did have was suspended,  miss st-  theyve shown they are overated with a loss to auburn who clemson wore out and i dont know the other, i guess some tech school in LA?   They look good now, id get into the SEC play before self proclaiming greatness in my team.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree our defense hasn't been as good as advertised.  It has shown flashes of greatness but is very inconsistent.  Our linebackers have beefed up but they seem a step slower which is giving us problems on the edge.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2011)

SGD, they're snippy because you and I hit a raw nerve.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I honestly was not trying to start anything but maybe you are right SHD.

I'll say this as well, Bama and LSU you have dominant, scary good defenses.  That doesn't mean I'm a Bama or LSU fan, it's just the truth.  Those are two great defenses.  I can only watch imagine how nice it is to be able to actually get to the quarterback.  Lord knows we can't.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> SGD, they're snippy because you and I hit a raw nerve.



 No, Not snippy, just responding to mainly you talking smack about my team when you finally found your first win this weekend over a less than high school team.  Do you know anything about coastal carolina?  They have a maximum seating of 9,112 seats in a smaller highschool type field, its on the corner of the highway and if you blink youve missed it  To be honest, they shouldnt for no amount of money play big teams, they cant handle their own division, they won five games last year and lost 58-13 to Liberty last year and 49-3 to clemson.....Youve played one good offense in Boise st., i wouldnt consider USC a good offense and coastal......  Im content being 3-0 and hoping we get better, id be "snippy" if i were 1-2 and looking for a moral victory over a team that beat me.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 18, 2011)

USCe has some talent on D, just need to get it together.  The dawgs are going to find themselves, just not under Richt IMHO.  I hope we are  ready to step up when they do.  LSU has a great D and a very impressive OOC schedule.  If they come out of Morgantown with a win, I don't think you can deny they are a top 3 team period which is all they need to get to the NC when they have to play another top 3 team down the road.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> Lsu has played some serius teams,  an oregon team that lost its best players to the NFL and what they did have was suspended,  miss st-  theyve shown they are overated with a loss to auburn who clemson wore out and i dont know the other, i guess some tech school in LA?   They look good now, id get into the SEC play before self proclaiming greatness in my team.



Boy.... LSU would flat out destroy your Gamecocks. You guys had your hands for with East Carolina, Georgia, and then Navy scared the crap out of yall this past weekend.

LSU has played and beaten soundly the #3 and #25 ranked teams and is going on the road to face #16 WVU this weekend with a scary-good defense.

South Carolina has played zero(0) ranked teams.

Go ahead and win the East if you can, Bama or LSU will slap run your team over in the Georgia Dome.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 19, 2011)

Our defense isn't great, but it is good enough to be 3-0.  It has been great when it counted the most.  Forcing Murray to fumble and the pick on Navy's last possession both sealed WINS.  I would rather be an ugly 3-0 than a pretty 1-2 any day, particularly when that one win is against a I-AA school that isn't very competitive at that level.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Boy.... LSU would flat out destroy your Gamecocks. You guys had your hands for with East Carolina, Georgia, and then Navy scared the crap out of yall this past weekend.
> 
> LSU has played and beaten soundly the #3 and #25 ranked teams and is going on the road to face #16 WVU this weekend with a scary-good defense.
> 
> ...



Bama doesn't scare me as much as LSU does...there, does that make you happy?


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 19, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Bama doesn't scare me as much as LSU does...there, does that make you happy?



I don't think we could beat either one right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> I don't think we could beat either one right now.



But you have until the end of the season.  Plenty of time to get to firing on all cylinders.


----------



## gin house (Sep 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> But you have until the end of the season.  Plenty of time to get to firing on all cylinders.



 We havent gotten any better since the first game.  I just hope we get better, im worried about Vandy......We have talent but its not showing on the field.  Coaching, Bighead, Lazy......I dont know but i hope it gets better quick.   Looks like were gonna be a v-8 with 6 cylinders firing from what ive seen.  I sure miss a few that left last year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> We havent gotten any better since the first game.  I just hope we get better, im worried about Vandy......We have talent but its not showing on the field.  Coaching, Bighead, Lazy......I dont know but i hope it gets better quick.   Looks like were gonna be a v-8 with 6 cylinders firing from what ive seen.  I sure miss a few that left last year.



I wouldn't worry too much about Vandy ginny.  What this new coach of theirs has done so far is impressive but they are still Vandy and with these early wins of theirs I don't think there is any way that they sneak up on yall.  I haven't really watched them but once yall start playing a little better defensively I don't think they have got the horses to give yall a whole lot of trouble.  It's not like they are gonna shut Lattimore down.

I think yall are are going through something normal.  Last year was yall's best season and it's human nature for these kids to start thinking they have arrived and don't have to give it 100% at all times.  They start thinking, "We're good now."  Yall will get it together.  You're in the driver's seat in the east anyway.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG Jawja wins a game and now want to talk smack...now thats funny!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> We havent gotten any better since the first game.  I just hope we get better, im worried about Vandy......We have talent but its not showing on the field.  Coaching, Bighead, Lazy......I dont know but i hope it gets better quick.   Looks like were gonna be a v-8 with 6 cylinders firing from what ive seen.  I sure miss a few that left last year.



The only thing that would worry me is lattimore getting hurt!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> OMG Jawja wins a game and now want to talk smack...now thats funny!



Our definitions of "talking smack" must differ greatly.


----------



## gin house (Sep 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about Vandy ginny.  What this new coach of theirs has done so far is impressive but they are still Vandy and with these early wins of theirs I don't think there is any way that they sneak up on yall.  I haven't really watched them but once yall start playing a little better defensively I don't think they have got the horses to give yall a whole lot of trouble.  It's not like they are gonna shut Lattimore down.
> 
> I think yall are are going through something normal.  Last year was yall's best season and it's human nature for these kids to start thinking they have arrived and don't have to give it 100% at all times.  They start thinking, "We're good now."  Yall will get it together.  You're in the driver's seat in the east anyway.



  Their Corner leads the country in interceptions and yards after.  Their DE Fugger leads the SEC in sacks......Weve got Garcia throwing the ball  I hope they get a wake up call before its too late, we need to start playing now.  I think the east is between UGA/USC.   Tenn plays the big three in the west and UF plays Three also i think, theres gonna be a loss or three by those two teams,  I can see UGA winning out or droping one, if that happens we can only afford to lose one SEC game but thats just thinking out loud, its way to early but i say its between UGA/USC.


----------



## gin house (Sep 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The only thing that would worry me is lattimore getting hurt!



  For real,   I do too.   The team seems to shut down when he leaves due to injury.   In the bowl game i saw Kenny Miles come in after Ried knocked Lattimore out of the game and he was averaging 7 yds a carry........Why throw the ball???????   Miles is a very good back that gets no credit.  I wouldnt mind him and lattimore sharring carries, he brings things to the table himself.  But all our fans know is Lattimore, i agree he is the key player on our team but Miles is capable of taking the RB  role if we have to.  Theyre gonna run Lattimore to death if they dont start spliting carries IMO.   Yall notice Lattimore is leading the country in rush yards??  Thats great but hes taking a beating doing it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> For real,   I do too.   The team seems to shut down when he leaves due to injury.   In the bowl game i saw Kenny Miles come in after Ried knocked Lattimore out of the game and he was averaging 7 yds a carry........Why throw the ball???????   Miles is a very good back that gets no credit.  I wouldnt mind him and lattimore sharring carries, he brings things to the table himself.  But all our fans know is Lattimore, i agree he is the key player on our team but Miles is capable of taking the RB  role if we have to.  Theyre gonna run Lattimore to death if they dont start spliting carries IMO.   Yall notice Lattimore is leading the country in rush yards??  Thats great but hes taking a beating doing it.



He is a freak, but he is human. I didnt know if yall had another RB. He is a class act too.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 20, 2011)

OK everyone knows our defense is to hand the ball to Marcus and yes its gonna come back and bite us.  What do u do?  Same story last year same guy coaching our DBs... I think we win 8 and see some major changes on our defensive staff.  Its frustrating watching our guys line up 10 yards off the wide-outs and then try to blow up the guy AFTER he catches the ball.  DJ has been watching too much of Duante Robinson's film...


----------



## dirtroad (Sep 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The only thing that would worry me is lattimore getting hurt!





gin house said:


> For real,   I do too.   The team seems to shut down when he leaves due to injury.   In the bowl game i saw Kenny Miles come in after Ried knocked Lattimore out of the game and he was averaging 7 yds a carry........Why throw the ball???????   Miles is a very good back that gets no credit.  I wouldnt mind him and lattimore sharring carries, he brings things to the table himself.  But all our fans know is Lattimore, i agree he is the key player on our team but Miles is capable of taking the RB  role if we have to.  Theyre gonna run Lattimore to death if they dont start spliting carries IMO.   Yall notice Lattimore is leading the country in rush yards??  Thats great but hes taking a beating doing it.



Lattimore has got to be the best RB in College Football.It would suck being the #2 running back behind Lattimore,he gets stronger and stronger as the game goes on.Without him I don't see S.C. at 3-0 right now.I hope he stays healthy for you guys(S.C.)


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 20, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Bama doesn't scare me as much as LSU does...there, does that make you happy?



All happy now. Thanks!


----------



## gin house (Sep 20, 2011)

dirtroad said:


> Lattimore has got to be the best RB in College Football.It would suck being the #2 running back behind Lattimore,he gets stronger and stronger as the game goes on.Without him I don't see S.C. at 3-0 right now.I hope he stays healthy for you guys(S.C.)



  Not being a homer but i think he is, he can do it all can can catch out of the backfield very good.  Just saw a site where Lattimore just took over the lead for the heisman from Luck.   Its great to have him but in a way its a crutch, when somebody knocks it out from under you youre done.  We are not a balanced offense, thats what it killing us.  All we know is wear Lattimore out.  He is a great player though.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 3, 2017)

happy 6-3-17!


----------

